# Are You Religious?



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Just had a thought pop into my mind and wanted to see if there was any correlation.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

nope not I.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Not really.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

No.


----------



## InAName (Apr 9, 2013)

Absolutely not but I study American religious culture and plan to teach Religious Studies...because religion isn't going away in America imo.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Yup. No idea of my type however. Hopefully none at all.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

i feel like adding rules and details into beliefs or being religious makes things so much more complicated than it needs to be; so no basically.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I am an omnitranscendentalist. In dualist terms that can be seen as a no since religion is one of the things to transcend.

In non-dualism, the question can not be answered.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Emphatically NO! (Though I raised religious, ugh)


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Nope, though I do not completely disregard its pragmatic value.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm a Catholic even though I wasn't raised as one and I'm the only Catholic in my family. I'm quite devout, theologically orthodox and morally traditional too. I don't know that I became Catholic because I'm an INFJ. I've always been obsessed with spiritual matters, which is probably an NF trait, but God is the pulse beat of my life and I do think I have put my faith into my idealism.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

So one thing I notice on online dating sites is these chicks proclaiming stuff about "God's plan" for them. It's like wtf. If you sit there and listen for "God's plan," have fun doing nothing. Make your own destiny and make your own plans. Basically relinquishing to everything that happens as "God's plan" is deferring responsibility to take matters into your own hands (which your destiny is a matter of the actions YOU chose to take).


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

No not really, if there is an omnipotent "god" or deity out there I think it would be impossible for humans to truly understand, I take an agnostic stance towards religion, I don't believe there is proof but it'd be nice if there was something, death being the end sounds like such a boring ending (at least have like a highlights package at the end before oblivion :happy


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> So one thing I notice on online dating sites is these chicks proclaiming stuff about "God's plan" for them. It's like wtf. If you sit there and listen for "God's plan," have fun doing nothing. Make your own destiny and make your own plans. Basically relinquishing to everything that happens as "God's plan" is deferring responsibility to take matters into your own hands (which your destiny is a matter of the actions YOU chose to take).


Pretty much like saying that I want my life to be good but I won't make an effort to accomplish what is necessary to believe ao due to factors like comfort and fear


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Pretty much like saying that I want my life to be good but I won't make an effort to accomplish what is necessary to believe ao due to factors like comfort and fear


Or when bad stuff happens, I don't want to take responsibility and blame for it and would rather sit on the sidelines and call it, "God's plan."


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

No


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I am. I believe in God, and I have a personal relationship with Him. I pray, and I have faith, but I don't go to church or engage in any of the SJ-style rituals or traditions that usually come to mind when people mention religion.


----------

